# Hello



## Will_Derby (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Ive just signed up and i just thought i might introduce myself. My names will and im 14 yrs old. Ive been interested in WW1 and 2 for quite a while but in WW2, Aircraft and the battle of britan stand out the best in my opinion. The past Christmas i have been given my first 4 airfix models and i have almost finsihed adding the main transfers to a spitfire i started on X-mas day.So yes, i will be spending a while on the modeling section on the forums. I have also got a model railway which is based mainly in 1930 with the LNER and ive got a itch...its telling me i need a airfild on it!!! I hope to speek too you all on the forums soon,

Thanks

Will Derbyshire


----------



## imalko (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome Will and greetings from Serbia. Hope you'll enjoy the forum as most of us do.
Feel free to post photos of your models.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to the family Will! Post some pics.....


----------



## surfquake (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome from a new Member!


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Will!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2009)

Greetings from Poland and welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard Will.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Will. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Will!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to the zoo!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello Will and welcome. Is Derbyshire the county where you live, or your name?! If it's the county, I'm just across the border! When I was your age I had a great model railway layout - with an airfield in the middle!


----------



## proton45 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello Will, its always nice to have new members to the community...I look forward to hearing from ya!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 31, 2009)

G'day mate.

Welcome! I too also was and still am interested in railways. Also like Airframes asked is Derbyshire where you live? If so which part? My family comes from around Chaddesden area.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2009)

G'day Will. welcome from Sunny Australia!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 31, 2009)

G'day Will, welcome to the crazy forum glad to have you on board and a Happy New Year to you


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome and Happy New Year!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Will. Enjoy the place and..... Happy New Year !

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Will. Welcome, and I look forward to seeing your Spit!


----------



## Will_Derby (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks you all for all your welcomes! : ) 
I will post the Spitfire MK IIa shortly and i have just finished painting the under carrage of the Spitfire Mk Ix so i might post that up aswell 

Airframes, i do live in Derbyshire and my surname to is Derbyshire.Im re-doing some of the Ideas so that i can fit in the Airfield....and mabe i can add in the Messerschmitt Bf110 (came with the Spitfire Ml Ix in the box kit Dogfight Doubles) bombing Chesterfield (My main terminus Station).

Heinz, i come from the Matlock area.....my nearest airfield being Ashbourne....which now sadly is a industrial estate with only a few yards of runway left.


Thanks
Will


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2010)

I know Matlock quite well - used to get stuff for my Land Rover from there. I also did a couple of jumps at Ashbourne, before that airfiled closed. The other one, at Darley Moor,as you probably know is still there though, used by micro-lights and for motorbike racing. I'm only a few miles ovre the border, in Macclesfield, Cheshire.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi will and welcome aboard


----------

